# Tax Allowances/Rates



## Rabmoh (Dec 16, 2013)

I would like to find out about personal tax allowances/tax rates in Portugal please


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is for 2013 PwC Tax Guide 2013: IRS: Personal allowances and tax benefits tax rates are progressive, if your earnings or pensions are +293€ per month you must file a return


----------



## Rabmoh (Dec 16, 2013)

*tax in Portugal*

Thanks for your help, I found the info to be very useful.
regards Rabmoh


----------

